# Finished the Trumpets



## ghost1066 (May 27, 2014)

But someone is going to have to explain wth happened with the lignum vitae. It went from a beautiful golden/greenish color to blue like I dyed it. What's up with that? It did it in the span of a couple of hours. 

Anyway, here they are ready for new homes.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Final Strut (May 27, 2014)

Those are really nice. I think my two favorites are the second one in from the left and the Lignum one. Are these spoken for? I have a small collection of trumpets and my goal it to one day be able to effectively run them.


----------



## ghost1066 (May 27, 2014)

Final Strut said:


> Those are really nice. I think my two favorites are the second one in from the left and the Lignum one. Are these spoken for? I have a small collection of trumpets and my goal it to one day be able to effectively run them.



Thanks Scott the lignum sold immediately going to OK but the BEB can be yours it needs a good home. That blank is amazing in hand camera does nothing for it. The cap is DIW, deer antler insert, delrin mouth piece. Let me know if you are interested I will dm you a price. Or not I can't remember that rule I sell so much on Twitter and I always do the prices in private there.


----------



## Final Strut (May 27, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Thanks Scott the lignum sold immediately going to OK but the BEB can be yours it needs a good home. That blank is amazing in hand camera does nothing for it. The cap is DIW, deer antler insert, delrin mouth piece. Let me know if you are interested I will dm you a price. Or not I can't remember that rule.


pm me the damage and I will see if I can swing it.


----------



## ghost1066 (May 27, 2014)

@Final Strut PM sent


----------



## manbuckwal (May 27, 2014)

They look awesome Tommy ! The Lignum turns color when exposed to air. Not sure if it would stay brown if u turn and seal it right away ?


----------



## ghost1066 (May 27, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> They look awesome Tommy ! The Lignum turns color when exposed to air. Not sure if it would stay brown if u turn and seal it right away ?



Thanks Tom. The lignum was already stained and cleared on the outside but not the inside. I had no idea it did that and might have said some bad words when I saw it wondering what I did wrong. It doesn't matter it lasted all of 4 minutes online before someone bought it.  Good thing too looks like I might need a water heater and have no idea how that is going to happen right now


----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2014)

Nice stuff! Thanks for posting, now I know what a trumpet call looks like...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big Brad Va (May 27, 2014)

Mighty fine work, Tommy. Those are very nice!


----------



## ironman123 (May 28, 2014)

I thought I already posted about these (maybe another forum). Very nice group of trumpets.

Ray


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 28, 2014)

Very nice collection Tommy. Like you I am wondering what happened to the Lignum. I have never had any turn any color before. Exposure to air doesn't make sense to me because iy spins on the lathe, and would turn immediately? Did it turn after you applied the finish or before?


----------



## ghost1066 (May 29, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice collection Tommy. Like you I am wondering what happened to the Lignum. I have never had any turn any color before. Exposure to air doesn't make sense to me because iy spins on the lathe, and would turn immediately? Did it turn after you applied the finish or before?



Scott it turned after the finish was applied. I used Minwax natural stain and Valspar clear lacquer which is what I put on everything. It was normal color when it was on the drying rack and I went back to the lathe for a couple of hours came back to find it blue. I hated it because it was a beautiful piece of wood and the color change hid the grain but like I said it sold in minutes.


----------



## J.L. Erb (May 29, 2014)

The Blueish Green color is common for the Lignum. Should do it somewhat, just during the sanding process, I have never seen it do that, how wet was it when it was turned ????


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 3, 2014)

J.L. Erb said:


> The Blueish Green color is common for the Lignum. Should do it somewhat, just during the sanding process, I have never seen it do that, how wet was it when it was turned ????


Jeff I'm not sure of the MC I got the blank in a trade and when I got ready I turned it no way to check the moisture. I sent the call to OK and when it got there the guy sent me a pic and it had changed back to its normal color. Very odd.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 3, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Jeff I'm not sure of the MC I got the blank in a trade and when I got ready I turned it no way to check the moisture. I sent the call to OK and when it got there the guy sent me a pic and it had changed back to its normal color. Very odd.



That would be cool if it keeps changing colors when exposed to diff light .


----------

